# Which nail brand and size for 1/2 inch thick drywall?



## Vincent1986 (Jan 11, 2021)

Trying to cut a piece of drywall to fit in hole on wall however you need to screw it for it to hold it has to go into 1/2 inch drywall and go into wood. Which brand of screws and which size do i use?


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

1-1/4" course thread. any brand. good luck


----------



## micahmye (Jan 19, 2017)

El Cheepo is my go to brand. Watch out for nail splinters, they hurt years later if you don’t get them out before they scab over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

